# Follow Our Twitch.tv Channel and Win Steam Games! (Competition Ended)



## admin

(Competition Ended)

We have now met our threshold for followers regarding this competition, as such we will not be picking any further winners for the moment. Please however feel free to follow our Twitch channel as we may very well have more competitions in the future !

Kindest Regards

ENTERPRISE

Overclock.net is getting prepared to start streaming on Twitch.tv on a regular basis. Over the coming months you will see the following on our Twitch.tv channel:

1) Professional casters covering OCN tournaments and rec events

2) OCN members casting their games

3) Overclock.net live benchmarking and LAN events

4) Learn from the pros. Sessions with pro gamers to help you get better at your favorite games.

So what's the contest?

We need you to follow us on Twitch.tv!

*Our account: http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv/*

Step 1 - Follow us on Twitch.tv

Step 2 - Post in this thread

Step 3 - Watch our followers hit the milestones bellow for your chance to win the prizes!

*Followers*

Random = We will give away Steam games at random to followers

100 = 5 Steam Games

250 = 10 Steam Games

500 = 15 Steam Games

750 = 20 Steam Games

1,000 = 25 Steam Games

For instance, once we hit 500 followers, we will give away steam games to 15 random followers. Once we hit 750, we will give out another 20 games!

Please bump this thread and help get our followers up there!

*----------WINNERS SO FAR!!!-------------*

If you are listed below, please PM me with the title "*TWITCH FOLLOWER CONTEST WINNER - 100*", include your email address and the game you would like off of Steam.

---------

allianz
phre0n
burksdb
Diablo85
Nw0rb
---------

If you are listed below, please PM me with the title "*TWITCH FOLLOWER CONTEST WINNER - 250*", include your email address and the game you would like off of Steam ($50 or less).

---------

Jaukain
xplode-bg
Diablo85
DarkX9109
zer0d3gree
chaosmarine32
jlpurvis
MorbidBlu
Tator Tot
Fisher900

---------

If you are listed below, please PM me with the title "*TWITCH FOLLOWER CONTEST WINNER - 500*", include your email address and the game you would like off of Steam ($50 or less).

---------

amunrah

atham

stormx2

laur3nTyu

KaRLiTos

apav

frogger4

nitrousoxide10

Scout Lukas

M1ah

Narwhal_Revenge

Nemesis 158

Killermod1

leafonthewind

Dhirrac+

---------

If you are listed below, please PM me with the title "*TWITCH FOLLOWER CONTEST WINNER - 750*", include your email address and the game you would like off of Steam ($50 or less)

--------

Nw0rb

The_Chemist21

shadman

Vocality

Tator Tot

Dropdeadshadow

.:Hybrid:.

EpicAMDgamer

CasualObserver

rctrucker

agent_551

EdenSB

Strider_2001

NightHawk360

dranas

Midgethulk

That Guy

DigitalWind

SSDdrivei7

iSin

---------

If you are listed below, please PM me with the title "*TWITCH FOLLOWER CONTEST WINNER - 1000*", include your email address and the game you would like off of Steam ($50 or less)

---------

brown bird

teh3lit383

Thynsiia

SoloCamo

CallAMedic4u

Delirious84

Strider_2001

Crack_Fox

Chaosmarine32

accskyman

xXSebasXx

Krusher33

PerplexD

PimpSkyline

Sugarhell

burksdb

IXcrispyXI

lordhinton

ONE 2 NV

Lshuman

Fisher900

mylilpony

jlpurvis

simsas18

Starships

Ramzinho

----------

For those interested in Steaming for us please visit : http://www.overclock.net/t/1375619/overclock-net-streamers-wanted-apply-here

How to claim your Prize

To make sure that the process goes as smoothly as possible and to enable us to get games out to you quicker please follow the below instructions.

PM Admin with the following PM format,

................................................................................................................................

*PM Title:*

Twitch Steam Game Winner

*PM Body: *

Full STEAM game name: *Insert FULL Game Name*

STEAM associated email address: *Insert Email*

..............................................................................................................................

All of the above MUST be correct and is required for us to be able to get the game of your choice to you.

Many Thanks,

ENTERPRISE


----------



## That Guy

Followed.

I am KangarooCornchips

EDIT:

1001 follows. Glorious!


----------



## sugarhell

Followed

Sugarhell


----------



## admin

Thanks for the follows so far guys! We will throw in "random" prizes throughout too (between the milestones). Thanks again for following! We are really looking forward to our upcoming Twitch streams


----------



## That Guy

Have a set schedule for them yet?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> Have a set schedule for them yet?


As of right now, we are really going to focus on Thursday, Friday, Saturday each week


----------



## Djghost454

Followed, same name as here.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Followed


----------



## admin

Thanks again folks! Much appreciated!


----------



## burksdb

Followed


----------



## Bossman4

Followed, name on Twitch is NeverEndingXsin


----------



## admin

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## circeseye

followed circeseye


----------



## demonunicorn

Followed
Demonunicorn there too


----------



## gunslinger0077

followed gunslinger0077


----------



## xD4rkFire

Followed.
Twitch name: NCIX_xD4rkFire


----------



## FlighterPilot

Following!

"Flighterpilot" -- same as here.


----------



## PMan007

followed PlatonnicMan


----------



## HPE1000

Following, used same name as here, HPE1000


----------



## MKUL7R4

Followed!


----------



## vinton13

Followed. Same name as here.


----------



## admin

Thanks again guys! Prizing updated!


----------



## nbmjhk6

followed. Name is the same there as it is here.


----------



## Diablo85

followed. diablo856


----------



## Nw0rb

Followed. Same name as here as well


----------



## deafboy

followed


----------



## MrEpicCar

Followed as EpicCar!


----------



## DarkX9109

Followed under the same name, DarkX9109.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Followed

The_hero_of_herp


----------



## The_chemist21

Following, Thechemist21


----------



## brown bird

Following. brown_bird


----------



## Moheevi_chess

I'm following! -- Moheevi_chess


----------



## Maou

Followed.


----------



## wolfxing

followed
wolfxing


----------



## Scout Lukas

followed vluke


----------



## BulletSponge

Followed, BulletSpongeRTR.


----------



## SoloCamo

Followed as well, same name of course!


----------



## Tator Tot

Because I just needed more of my time sucked up by random live-streams.


----------



## phre0n

followed

Phre0n


----------



## admin

Thanks so much guys! It means a lot to us!


----------



## Tagkaman

Following. Name is Tagkaman.

This is a great thing!


----------



## Tartar

Following, Username is Tartar7531


----------



## frogger4

This is exciting! Following as frogger404


----------



## Delirious84

Following as Delirious_


----------



## teh3lit383

Followed.

Same name from here.


----------



## dylwing23

Should be fun, can't wait for some streams.
def' following


----------



## blampars

Following! -theDonik


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Followed









Kinaesthetic


----------



## rjmana

Followed









-rjmana


----------



## dranas

I like broadcasts Following as dranas85


----------



## markallen1988

I'm markallen1988 over there too


----------



## Laur3nTyu

Followed









Laur3l.


----------



## mr one

Followed
Mrministah


----------



## Ramzinho

followed
miramzy


----------



## Jakeey802

Followed









RAICGaming


----------



## allianz

Followed
dangerlol


----------



## AsanteSoul

def. following... Hope this does well, and good luck with all future endeavors


----------



## aggr08

Followed as Aggr08 over there as well. Thanks OCN!


----------



## Bobicon

Following as Bobicon


----------



## admin

Thanks for the follows guys! We really appreciate it!

What do you think of our Twitch Page design so far? We are looking to redo it - but wanted to know if the current background is okay to launch with 

Also - we are at 100 followers! Winner time!

Each randomly selected follower will get their choice of up to a $50 game on Steam.

If you are listed bellow, please PM me with the title "TWITCH FOLLOWER CONTEST WINNER - 100", include your email address and the game you would like off of Steam.

----------

allianz
phre0n
burksdb
Diablo85
Nw0rb
---------

Thanks! More giveaways to come! Please keep following!


----------



## H3||scr3am

following


----------



## simsas18

Followed


----------



## KarmaKiller

Been following since Toronto LAN.


----------



## Tagkaman

LOL at first I was sad that I didn't win and then I listened to the Island and now I'm happy again. It's really generous what you're doing here. Perhaps you could add an some colour and an OCN flame or two to the TwitchTV page?


----------



## jach11

Followed
Jach11


----------



## admin

Thanks again guys! We appreciate the support!


----------



## kyismaster

followed, kyismaster


----------



## Midgethulk

I press follow but the stream doesn't seem to pop up in my list of followed channels.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> I press follow but the stream doesn't seem to pop up in my list of followed channels.


That is strange! Mind trying again later? Let me know


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> That is strange! Mind trying again later? Let me know


Yeah I'll try somewhere tmrw. Could try with a diffrent browser aswell.


----------



## NoGuru

Following


----------



## Kreecher

Following, Kreech on Twitch


----------



## InsideJob

Following (when i get home) and interested in being involved


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Have at it guys


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Followed

My Twitch is EpicAMDGamer


----------



## ONE 2 NV

I'm not much of a steam user, but i'll help the cause.


----------



## nepas

Done

nepas101


----------



## KaRLiToS

Following this, I love OCN









Name BaSiLLiSKoS


----------



## bioshiit

Following


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Following


----------



## chaosmarine32

Followed!


----------



## blue-cat

followed
itslilyitslily


----------



## lordhinton

followed







: lordhinton

-lord


----------



## Dustin1

Followed! Been waiting on this to happen, definitely awesome! I usually live stream SC2 or some BF3 so I'd be down to represent.









Twitch.tv Name : EuphoriaX79


----------



## themasterpiece1

followed

themasterpiece1


----------



## CarFreak302

Followed, same name.


----------



## chrisguitar

Followed and not just for the freebies either!

Excellent to see this, can't wait to see the livestreams









My username is christrails just in case you need to know.


----------



## zer0d3gree

Followed!

Zer0d3gree


----------



## funkmetal

followed

Username: funkmetal


----------



## DropDeadShadow

Followed


----------



## Jollyriffic

followed
<-- twitch name


----------



## Darkwrath121

Pretty great, guys!
Darkwrath121


----------



## mkclan

Followed, same name


----------



## fishymamba

Followed!


----------



## romanjaan

Followed

StewieGriffin21


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

on board


----------



## Strider_2001

w00t...Following as Strider_2001...


----------



## apav

Followed, same name as here!


----------



## burksdb

awesome thanks for the game


----------



## IXcrispyXI

followed same name on twitch


----------



## admin

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## QuietlyLinux

Me= Cap7ainHondo.

Good Luck!


----------



## nawon72

Followed


----------



## SkinnyBoboli

Followed


----------



## Karasu

Karasu416 following :3


----------



## absoluteloki89

absoluteloki89 following with interest.


----------



## dmasteR

Following

dmaster_TV


----------



## Kynes

Followed

Kynes11


----------



## discipline

followed!

bloodcraze18 on twitch


----------



## DigitalWind

Followed! and this is very cool!

Digitalwind on Twitch.tv


----------



## KipH

I think I followed







Hope so.


----------



## Junkboy

Followed, had to add a 0







Junkboy0


----------



## iSin

I have followed


----------



## Skitzo_Zac

Following, username on twitch.tv is "skitzo_zac"


----------



## Atrex1

Followed, Daynight88


----------



## jammo2k5

Followed.


----------



## Viski

Followed

Viski94 on Twitch


----------



## xplode-bg

Followed too, xplode_bg


----------



## Midgethulk

My Twitch problems seems to be fixed. Following now









Name: Midgethulk


----------



## punceh

followed, punceh


----------



## steelbom

Followed.

Steelbom


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Followed, can't wait to see what's in stored for OCN.

KrezTheGreat


----------



## Vocality

Followed.

Pacifistic


----------



## Thynsiia

following, thynsiia


----------



## Awsan

Followed
ViN_ThE_DuMmY


----------



## decali

Awesome! Name on twitch: decaliocn


----------



## ViSioNx

Followed. Always down to watch OCN TV lol.

xvisionxx


----------



## Atham

Followed.

Name on twitch: Atham6


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Followed since the day I created a twitch account









EDIT: My twitch account is Bitemarks666


----------



## carmas

joined, Carmastech


----------



## john1016

Followed

mjohn1016


----------



## catbuster

Followed









catbuster


----------



## Adrenaline

Followed









Mintehy


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Woot


----------



## Jermasaurus

Awesome! Can't wait for some sweet OCN streams!

Followed as Jermasaurus


----------



## admin

Amazing! Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Following as Munchkinpuncher

Great stuff!!!


----------



## Nexo

Followed as Nexo999


----------



## Oppressionix805

followed, thanks fellas!


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Followed as CptTeacup.
I just started getting into live streams, what timing.


----------



## Cableant1

Followed.
Twitch name: Cableant_


----------



## Sikozu

Followed.

Twitch name: SikozuAyx


----------



## kzone75

Followed









Same username as here.


----------



## BountyHead

Followed


----------



## 145252

Followed!!

Username is funguseater.

Great contest!


----------



## Mattb2e

Followed
Twitch user name: Mattb2e


----------



## gablain

Followed
Twitch user name: gumbyeah


----------



## admin

Awesome! Thanks Gents!


----------



## jlpurvis

following: jlpurvis


----------



## M1ah

followed Nrke


----------



## doomlord52

Following
Twitch name: Doomlord52


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Followed


----------



## Danny M

Followed name is CCTime


----------



## 99Cookies

Yayyy, Followed. My twitch name is 99cookies, thanks!


----------



## VishousKnight

Followed!


----------



## kevinf

Awesome idea!! Can't wait for the next grand champion series LAN. *username is kevinf28*


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

Followed


----------



## wyant50

Followed
twitch name: wyant50


----------



## ZeVo

Followed!

Zevvo


----------



## laurelgtxyz

Followed.

laurelgtxyz


----------



## LightSpeedIII

LightSpeedIII on twitch


----------



## Selquist979

Followed!

nik is Shelara

awesome to see OCN get a twitch account


----------



## Zakristone

Followed.

Zakristone.


----------



## MClouse

Followed

MClouse


----------



## Narwhal_Revenge

Followed
Webshow202


----------



## Artisian

excited for the future of this channel.
im tisian3


----------



## anistii

followed

anistii just like on here


----------



## shadman

shadhass, now following!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Almost 250


----------



## NightHawK360

Followed!!!

I'm NightHawKTV


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Maybe I can get some of my vids posted on the OCN Twitch channel...

Twitch (and Youtube) name: MegaTechPC


----------



## Maxximus

followed.. max_ro


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i have always wanted to see something like this for OCN. this is absolutely fantastic


----------



## OkanG

Followed

OkanGultekin


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Following your channel as DuckKnuckle_ZA.


----------



## Jaukain

Followed:

Jaukain


----------



## Kart86

Followed ( shortly after the first post was made... Didn't read that I needed to post







) Kartt over there!


----------



## Loosenut

followed

l00senut


----------



## Daredevil 720

This could be interesting! Followed.

Daredevil_720


----------



## GekzOverlord

Following ~ GekzOverlord
Hopefully there would be some regular streams and the pod cast guys jumps in for some commentating ^_^


----------



## ClickJacker

Just started following


----------



## Pizzage

Also followed =).


----------



## Weshhh

Followed


----------



## AlDyer

Followed, BambiWookie


----------



## rafety58

Followed

rafety58


----------



## Alex132

Followed. Fluke_132.


----------



## DBEAU

Followed

Name is - ZeroAspecT


----------



## Hacksword

followed! I am hacksword

(imagine that!?)


----------



## intelman

Followed. Intelman07


----------



## SoloCamo

Alright maybe I'm a bit slow, but even though I've been following OCN, it actually never shows up in the tab when I click "following channels" - does it show up for others I'm assuming? Doesn't work in IE, Chrome or FF... or maybe I'm somehow doing it wrong? Never used Twitch before this


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Alright maybe I'm a bit slow, but even though I've been following OCN, it actually never shows up in the tab when I click "following channels" - does it show up for others I'm assuming? Doesn't work in IE, Chrome or FF... or maybe I'm somehow doing it wrong? Never used Twitch before this


u are following u can go to your channel and u will see number of channels u follow, used twitch for some time but also registered not long ago. maybe after channel goes live u see in following?









edit: checked it, if channel is online u can see in following


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> u are following u can go to your channel and u will see number of channels u follow, used twitch for some time but also registered not long ago. maybe after channel goes live u see in following?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: checked it, if channel is online u can see in following


Ah see that now, makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Deathclaw

real nice
good luck with the casting and streaming


----------



## Lokster1

Followed, same name as here


----------



## Odracir

Followed

My name is LiquidHazard


----------



## hammadj

Followed


----------



## digitally

Followed.
Name is ImproperAiming


----------



## norrisninja

Followed : norrisninja


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Followed xD


----------



## lacunacraft

Following under the same name. hope this kicks A** for you


----------



## daays

Followed. Username on twitchtv is ashtnn.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Seems to be pretty interesting! Followed as well; username is mark_thaddeus!


----------



## InsideJob

3 to go 'til 250


----------



## Xyxyll

Of course I'll follow. Twitch name: xyxyll.


----------



## Nemesis158

Followed (as nemesis2445, my username was already taken when i signed up for twitch)


----------



## norrisninja

come on 1 more follow for 10 steam games!


----------



## Blackhawk4

Followed. B1ackhawk4


----------



## squall325

following

squall325 also in twitch


----------



## Retundro

Followed, Retundro


----------



## CallAMedic4U

Followed, same user name as here. Awesome guys


----------



## Fisher900

Followed!


----------



## MoGTy

Followed

mogty


----------



## Chris++

Awww yeah, love Twitch <3

Following.


----------



## MorbidBlu

Followed.


----------



## 95329

Followed


----------



## fatmario

Followed


----------



## knd775

I think this will be interesting. Followed!


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Followed.

Emm0rtal


----------



## Skorpian

Followed.
Skorpian456


----------



## CasualObserver

Followed.

SlothVortex


----------



## b0z0

followed

bro_zo


----------



## soutaamofo

Followed

Ciruljputenis


----------



## rctrucker

Following!

Skillfactory


----------



## ChromePixels

*Followed !

Chromepixels*


----------



## penguinz

When can we expect the first streams? Also, followed.


----------



## OfficerMac

Following

OfficerMac


----------



## PimpSkyline

Following!

Twith.tv Name: minnesotaburnsss


----------



## tensionz

Cool beans!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Following!
> 
> Twith.tv Name: minnesotaburnsss


poser!


----------



## noahhova

followed

twitch : noahhova


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Following!
> 
> Twith.tv Name: minnesotaburnsss
> 
> 
> 
> poser!
Click to expand...

WHERE??? ^_^ >_> <_< lol







TROLLARCH DO WORK!


----------



## ACallander

Followed

Name: TheStayHomeDad


----------



## Tagkaman

Just to say right now the page is at 290 followers! It hit 250 just after the guy before said 3 to go.


----------



## ManOfC

Followed

manoftech


----------



## admin

More winners! Thanks so much for the support!

If you are listed below, please PM me with the title "TWITCH FOLLOWER CONTEST WINNER - 250", include your email address and the game you would like off of Steam ($50 or less).

---------

Jaukain
xplode-bg
Diablo85
DarkX9109
zer0d3gree
chaosmarine32
jlpurvis
MorbidBlu
Tator Tot
Fisher900

---------


----------



## KaRLiToS

Congrats to winners.

(I want to win something )


----------



## ZeVo

Congrats to those who won so far!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Congrats to winners.
> 
> (I want to win something )


I think everyone wants to win something


----------



## PimpSkyline

Congratz! I hope i win something!







Good Luck Everybody.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Followed, I'm Alan2357 on Twitch (unoriginal I know







)


----------



## dave1991

Followed

Name: Battledave


----------



## Norlig

Followed









Username is Norlig there as well.


----------



## Slaughter

Followed.

Name: SlaughterHause


----------



## EVILNOK

Followed. Username: UltraViolence74


----------



## BritishBob

Followed. Twitch name: Wisebob.


----------



## brown bird

Just realized that we can win more than once


----------



## Rhoko

Followed... Twitch name: Rhokko


----------



## boogschd

followed








boogschd


----------



## Jupakazoid

followed

Jupakazoid


----------



## Overkill

Followed

name: Kreotis


----------



## xiownz

Following

nick: xiownz


----------



## Faster_is_better

Following as: silentbravo


----------



## Killermod1

Followed


----------



## Delirious84

Current followrs - 307
only 193 more to go until next giveaway!


----------



## SalisburySteak

Followed. I'm MrProtein


----------



## amunrah

Following: Frostruin


----------



## AlDyer

Would it be possible to choose two 25 $ games, and is it possible to get the new 3DMark, even though its not a game?


----------



## d3viliz3d

Followed, d3viliz3d!
This thing will be great!


----------



## Pebruska

P0ntuZ is following


----------



## SSDdrivei7

I'm here!







yeah!


----------



## DevilsNight

Followed! Twitch name devilsxnight.


----------



## leekaiwei

followed


----------



## Skoltnik

Fallowed here also. Twitch name: Skoltnik


----------



## brownieapple

followed.
//edit
Twitch name: brownieapple


----------



## stl drifter

Followed!! Twitch name: stl_drifter314


----------



## ShineGraphics

Followed!








Renduhhh


----------



## jokeravenged

followed








ready to win


----------



## starships

Followed - Skizzy23


----------



## m0bius

followed - DWMobius


----------



## Strider_2001

Come on peeps.....Keep up the following...


----------



## Dimitrije

Thank you again OC.net for giving us all this free stuff.


----------



## Kman3107

Ofc I'm following.

Nick as always is Kman3107


----------



## EvilAcid

Followed. Twitch name: evilacid


----------



## Jmaster227

Followed!


----------



## PhilWrir

Following under the same name


----------



## General123

Following as Manasic


----------



## JackLangstone

Following under: JackLangstone :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jimbags

following but not in a weird way.... username= jimbags87


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Followed









Username: Tharealsmurf


----------



## Jimbags

come on ocers help out your beloved ocn and follow


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

followed!


----------



## 8bitG33k

Followed. Username 8bitg33k


----------



## VitalShot

Followed- XxVitalShotxX


----------



## xV1ral

Followed! c:

I'm *kemirea* on Twitch.


----------



## MrDesu

Followed and good luck with the followers!

Followed as Desuanian


----------



## InsideJob

First stream going live momentarily, League of Legends Round 8 group stage $2500 challenge.

Come watch








http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv


----------



## Kreecher

Bump, stream is live! Come check it out and follow so we can win some wonderful steam games


----------



## mistermenphis22

asdf

LIVE NOW.
LOTS OF LOVING TO GO AROUND


----------



## Lshuman

I'm following you on twitch.

NAME: lshuman


----------



## 32oz

Following under the name fracking4oil (does the twitch name need to be the same as my OCN name?)


----------



## dasparx

Following ~!

Dasparx


----------



## cnopicilin

Followed!

I'm cnopicilin like over here.


----------



## Atomfix

Following under Atomfix


----------



## GENiEBEN

Cool, just followed you guys


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> Following under the name fracking4oil (does the twitch name need to be the same as my OCN name?)


Nope, doesn't have to be the same


----------



## Bielijbog

Following:

Bielijbog


----------



## admin

If you won a game and have not received it yet:

Quote:


> Sorry about this guys  Anyone who has not received the game by now needs to wait until March 31st  It appears that when you reset your steam password, it resets the "standing" of your account. This limits trading of games for a period of time


----------



## Phillychuck

Good luck with streaming.. Followed as "Poxpus".


----------



## theknappkin

I followed! Same name as here.


----------



## kalimochoman

followed! in kalimochoman in twitch


----------



## EdenSB

Following; though not managed to catch you online yet. Do you have a specific time that you come on? On another note, do you PM the winners too or does everyone have to check the first page as well as following the posts on the thread?

I'm EdenSB, same as over here.


----------



## Shinigami715

Followed.

Name is Jaykoaz


----------



## kamimaru

I follow you !

( kamimaru931 )


----------



## 428cobra

following


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Followed


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Need 100 more for 500. Keep it up people.


----------



## StormX2

ehhhh... someone jacked my name on twitch -.-


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> ehhhh... someone jacked my name on twitch -.-


Shure you haven't made an account a long time ago? I have done that on some websites and forgot.


----------



## StormX2

bahh, i tried my standard emails =/


----------



## Jollyriffic

[Prizes Every 30 Mins!] OCN | $2500 Challenge | Square Duck vs Legend of Jew Bagel
yet less than 1 hr later not even live..
this seems to be a normal trend for this channel.


----------



## StormX2

what are you talkin aboot?


----------



## roadlesstraveled

Followed, Arsb3llicA.


----------



## StormX2

oh now i see, they offline, the game happened already or never started?
I am following btw


----------



## jemping

Followed. endfinity


----------



## Krusher33

Been following for awhile now. Krusher33


----------



## kevinf

Farmer Fighting vs Sleeping Robot Gaming is on Right now!! Lots of prizes.. tune in!


----------



## Killermod1

i was watching the game it was on earlier
not sure who won though


----------



## KickRightBack

Followed, ohthatthomas


----------



## syndraftw

followed gratz for the 500!
syndraftw in twitch


----------



## PerplexD

followed

perplexd

:]


----------



## StormX2

that read a fun game to watch, too bad I couldn't stay long.

who ended up wining?


----------



## MICRON

Followed!

oldnslow50


----------



## aleksve

Great prices.Thank you i followed your stream and my name on Twitch is *Am1NuL*


----------



## FCSElite

Done


----------



## mylilpony

Followed @Spamtwitch


----------



## mylilpony

Followed @Spamtwitch


----------



## Strider_2001

Looks like we have 500+ followers...make sure you guys pay attention to the first thread in case your name is drawn for a free game....Long Live OCN....


----------



## Skorpian

589 followers. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ayshur

Following, twitch name = Ayshur


----------



## wheth4400

Considered OCN followed


----------



## ryan w

Followed!


----------



## Glends

Followed and watching








Sitronbrus.


----------



## starships

Having a hard time reading all the scumbags complaining about not winning during the giveaways...


----------



## eroticjellyfish

mmmm cakeeee


----------



## Random20132

followed

great channel btw (specially the graphics) ^^


----------



## Jaxlb

Following the channel now.

My name on there is Zenkiri


----------



## Synister

Following - Twitch name: Synister1988


----------



## mega_option101

Following









Wish I knew what was going on with regards to LoL - but that is alright!


----------



## Junkboy

Big money, bid money. Good luck to everyone since we hit 750 during the stream last night.


----------



## Skorpian

Almost 1000 followers and winners for 500 and 750 followers not chosen yet lol.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorpian*
> 
> Almost 1000 followers and winners for 500 and 750 followers not chosen yet lol.


lol yeah really needa get it done


----------



## catbuster

Yay LoL videos


----------



## balarion11

followed


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Following
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I knew what was going on with regards to LoL - but that is alright!


Watch some good tutorial vids & casters, and it'll be quick to understand what's going on.

Most DotA/MOBA style games are easy to understand once you know what the basic rule set & style of play is. Much like any other sport though, they require a high skill level to play on the competitive scene.


----------



## Skyroor

Following!


----------



## Chucklez

Following SeeYa32!


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

Followed as Sm0keydaBear!

Watched the stream last night. Crazy games, was a lot of fun


----------



## EpiDx

Followed!

Twitch username: Tenaciouzd


----------



## evilferret

Following as evilmirkat on twitch.

Hard time catching when you guys stream.

Hoping to see more games streamed though.


----------



## Sin100

I forgot to post but I followed a while ago







. Nearly 1000 followers now







!


----------



## MrDucktape

Nice! Might get by from time to time if I know it's on


----------



## EpiDx

you get a email when they stream if you follow them


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpiDx*
> 
> you get a email when they stream if you follow them


Some people have this disabled especially if they follow a lot of streams.

Hoping OCN starts streaming different games. Not a LoL player so mostly watch only when I need background noise.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Following.
I'm mikeirl on twitch.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Some people have this disabled especially if they follow a lot of streams.
> 
> Hoping OCN starts streaming different games. Not a LoL player so mostly watch only when I need background noise.


You could always do something about that...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1375619/overclock-net-streamers-wanted-apply-here/


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Watch some good tutorial vids & casters, and it'll be quick to understand what's going on.
> 
> Most DotA/MOBA style games are easy to understand once you know what the basic rule set & style of play is. Much like any other sport though, they require a high skill level to play on the competitive scene.


Im terrible at dota2 and probably lol, so Its fun to watch people who are actually good.

but I just could never get into a game like this


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> You could always do something about that...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1375619/overclock-net-streamers-wanted-apply-here/


Wish I was good enough.

I watch streams because I'm bad.

Hopefully they'll add some of the people who already applied. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Watch some good tutorial vids & casters, and it'll be quick to understand what's going on.
> 
> Most DotA/MOBA style games are easy to understand once you know what the basic rule set & style of play is. Much like any other sport though, they require a high skill level to play on the competitive scene.


I definitely could more effort into trying to understand









Learning a little just by watching and listening to the commentary to be honest.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Would much rather watch Dota then Lol.


----------



## Exostenza

I'm in!

Same name as here.


----------



## Junkboy

@1001 Everyone rejoice!!!!!


----------



## QuadDamage

I was your #1000 follower

gotembro

I also stream

www.twitch.tv/gotembro :0

Follow me as well

I'm working till 4k







Trying to get partnered


----------



## HTVfanatic

Followed and what do you guys mainly stream? Everything?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HTVfanatic*
> 
> Followed and what do you guys mainly stream? Everything?


I've mainly been seeing LoL.


----------



## PimpSkyline

BUMP! (For more exposure)


----------



## StormX2

They sponsored a LoL tournament, thats why there has been alot of LoL

I think Starcraft is next


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Overclock.net is looking to populate our Twitch.tv channel with some of the best talent found within our community. If you think you have what it takes, please post here with your application


http://www.overclock.net/t/1375619/overclock-net-streamers-wanted-apply-here


----------



## Maximization

cool techno/industrial/trance
following, first time joining a site where you 'follow"


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> They sponsored a LoL tournament, thats why there has been alot of LoL
> 
> I think Starcraft is next


Certainly looks this way









Would love to see some BF3 before BF4 is released (I know that admin also plays BF3







)


----------



## EdenSB

Not too interested in LoL myself, but I'll likely be checking occasionally to see if there's anything else after the tournament is over.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Certainly looks this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see some BF3 before BF4 is released (I know that admin also plays BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I dliek to see that too, my wallet is far too empty to play BF3 or BF4 when its out so I wouldn't mind seeing some good players in action.


----------



## recluses

I followed
Recluses


----------



## mutantmagnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> They sponsored a LoL tournament, thats why there has been alot of LoL
> 
> I think Starcraft is next


It would be nice if they give a run down of what type of tournaments would be hosting. I wouldn't mind following as much if it was in games I was interested in watching.

"Followed"


----------



## AtomTM

Followed!!


----------



## Skorpian

Just asking, is this contest dead? 1000 followers and only winners for 250 followers chosen.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorpian*
> 
> Just asking, is this contest dead? 1000 followers and only winners for 250 followers chosen.


was thinking this last night. I just assumed admin were super busy eating Easter eggs and such...


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> was thinking this last night. I just assumed admin were super busy eating Easter eggs and such...


Maybe he was attacked by a pack of wild chickens for picking those eggs and is now hospitalized in the best hospital in Hyrule! I hope he gets better.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Shrimpykins

Does OCN need streamers?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Overclock.net is looking to populate our Twitch.tv channel with some of the best talent found within our community. If you think you have what it takes, please post here with your application


http://www.overclock.net/t/1375619/overclock-net-streamers-wanted-apply-here


----------



## TelesisGQ

Followed.


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> Maybe he was attacked by a pack of wild chickens


Thought this was going to be a Harvest Moon reference for a second.


----------



## IchibahnSLC

Followed

IchibahnSLC


----------



## woe96

followed
name on twitch woe96.


----------



## Qasual

Nice,

Would love OCN to help me on my casting.

www.Qasual.tv
www.twitch.tv/Qasual

Followed on a alt. account


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> was thinking this last night. I just assumed admin were super busy eating Easter eggs and such...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he was attacked by a pack of wild chickens for picking those eggs and is now hospitalized in the best hospital in Hyrule! I hope he gets better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

That would suck lol Hope everything is ok


----------



## Waltibaba

Followed! Looking forward to some awesome content!

twitch name is waltibaba


----------



## Crack_Fox

Followed


----------



## Sasasd

Followed


----------



## Taraq

Followed.
Tsaraq


----------



## Dhirrac+

Followed
Dhirrac82


----------



## jlpurvis

any of the winners received their prize yet? Still waiting on mine, even though it's been three weeks.


----------



## Fisher900

Not yet, i'm waiting to see if someone has before I say anything.


----------



## xenomorph113

following









name: xenomorph113


----------



## Pyro.Tek.Neks

Oooh following.

PyroTekNeks_gaming


----------



## PancakeFace22

Followed.

Username is PancakeFace22 on there as well.


----------



## poroboszcz

Following.

jhabermas


----------



## MrDucktape

Following

MrDucktape


----------



## Seressa

Followed.

http://www.twitch.tv/seressa


----------



## agent__551

followed with the same name
now stream some good games:thumb:


----------



## leafonthewind

followed with name:

leafonthewind7


----------



## Erick Silver

Woot! Followed!

Erick_silver


----------



## phazer11

Followed with the name phazer11


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Followed as iGuitarGuy


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Followed








Eaquitas_Absum


----------



## PimpSkyline

Not to be a pain, but we have over 1,000 followers on the Channel? But only the 250 bracket has been Honored.

Guys if we are falling behind on things when it comes to this Convention and the whole [email protected] TC issues and God knows what else, drop some people a line, we can help if it's possible.

Thanks


----------



## xplode-bg

Well honored is a bit strong word because i did not get any reward, no matter that i am a winner.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xplode-bg*
> 
> Well honored is a bit strong word because i did not get any reward, no matter that i am a winner.


"Honored" is a figure of speech. And you sound a tad cocky their sir.


----------



## Zarcanov

followed

Zarcanov


----------



## zer0patches

Followed with my OCN name!


----------



## ragtag7

This is AWESOME!!! ragtag7


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> 1,065
> Followers


Just saying...


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Wonder when Admin is going to get around to doing the other giveaways


----------



## jlpurvis

I don't know. I am one of the 250 winners and still haven't received any response yet either.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> I don't know. I am one of the 250 winners and still haven't received any response yet either.


maybe admin is too busy. just give the guy a break


----------



## deletethegame

Been checking on this stream for about a week and still haven't seen anything being streamed









I'd stream but I don't think people want to watch me work or play WoW Arenas all day.

Oh, and followed.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deletethegame*
> 
> Been checking on this stream for about a week and still haven't seen anything being streamed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd stream but I don't think people want to watch me work or play WoW Arenas all day.
> 
> Oh, and followed.


There should be more content when ocn members get to stream....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1375619/overclock-net-streamers-wanted-apply-here


----------



## incognito973

Followed. twitchtv name j311y.


----------



## swmodel39

I followed using my facebook name sls49


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

Followed
Twitch Nick: Mr_Attitudeee


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> I don't know. I am one of the 250 winners and still haven't received any response yet either.


If you look in the OP you'll notice this:

Quote:


> If you are listed below, please PM me with the title "TWITCH FOLLOWER CONTEST WINNER - 250", include your email address and the game you would like off of Steam ($50 or less).
> 
> Jaukain
> xplode-bg
> Diablo85
> DarkX9109
> zer0d3gree
> chaosmarine32
> *jlpurvis*
> MorbidBlu
> Tator Tot
> Fisher900


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> maybe admin is too busy. just give the guy a break


oh. I'm sure he is. not too worried atm, despite that it has been a month
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> If you look in the OP you'll notice this:


yeah. my name is there, and I have already done what it said


----------



## HobophobicBum

Followed

HobophobicBum
LEEDLELEEDLEEDLE


----------



## JayGB1982

Followed, Look forward to watching your content,


----------



## thatrodbloke

When do you guys usually stream?


----------



## Trexpaxs

followed under the same name as here on OC.net


----------



## Eskanasi

I followed under the pseudonym eskanasi. Nice and simple


----------



## krista031

followed, in

to do smth besides folding these days









bump btw


----------



## Boereman

Followed
Boereman


----------



## QuadDamage

One day I will win! You guys should use the giveaway button that you can get on chrome with your twitch tv

I do

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/twitch-giveaways/poohjpljfecljomfhhimjhddddlidhdd?hl=en-US

Just give away stuff to people who watch


----------



## accskyman

Very nice, followed.


----------



## InsideJob

I guess admin is busy, as we're past 1,000 followers now and we haven't got past 250 for prizing








I'm sure he'll notice and catch up soon


----------



## Aparition

Followed









Name:
ApparitionCasts

Anyone interested in Company of Heroes 2? I'm a shoutcaster for this game, been in preparation for the release in the coming months.


----------



## QuadDamage

If you guys have beta keys or giveaways I'm more then happy to give stuff away


----------



## strangerfromisengard

Followed! Twitch username: BTO_2Face
Steam username: strangerfromisengard


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Followed...

Twitch name: Seebs_OCF


----------



## Paps.pt

Followed


----------



## NostraD

Following as Nostra7


----------



## Owned

following as OwnedTN


----------



## ulua

would love to win a new game! followed


----------



## BritishBob

Mod edit ninja'd... XD

Spam... Probs not...


----------



## Masta Squidge

followed!


----------



## GoldenTree

Followed: GoldenAppleTree


----------



## Tator Tot

We don't need any derails to this thread.

Everyone will get their prizes in due time, just bear with us as we sift through any delays we might have.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> We don't need any derails to this thread.
> 
> Everyone will get their prizes in due time, just bear with us as we sift through any delays we might have.


Why bother replying Tot? FGS if one is lucky he will Win a FREE Game.. and Mods Have lives, Admin hasn't been online for 2+weeks and god knows why. may be he is sick, he has family issues. No one knows.

So people. you just did OCN a favor by following their channel which will eventually give them more sponsors and ads. If you are waiting for something in return you must check yourself as the amount of info and help you get on this forum is priceless.

So Cheer up people and let go.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Why bother replying Tot? FGS if one is lucky he will Win a FREE Game.. and Mods Have lives, Admin hasn't been online for 2+weeks and god knows why. may be he is sick, he has family issues. No one knows.
> 
> So people. you just did OCN a favor by following their channel which will eventually give them more sponsors and ads. If you are waiting for something in return you must check yourself as the amount of info and help you get on this forum is priceless.
> 
> So Cheer up people and let go.


^this


----------



## tig33r

tig33ro here!


----------



## exzacklyright

Followed. my twitch is SupaZTV


----------



## DiamondRyce

Followed cant wait.


----------



## Paps.pt

At this rate will it get to 1000? ;-)
Also, now that I posted, can I unsubscribe the thread because admin will send me a PM in case I win?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> At this rate will it get to 1000? ;-)
> Also, now that I posted, can I unsubscribe the thread because admin will send me a PM in case I win?


you'll still need to watch the OP for winners posted


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> At this rate will it get to 1000? ;-)
> Also, now that I posted, can I unsubscribe the thread because admin will send me a PM in case I win?


We're actually well above 1,000 already!







Admin's post says counting subscribers, not posts in this thread.

As of right now, our Twitch account has 1,104 followers


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> We're actually well above 1,000 already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admin's post says counting subscribers, not posts in this thread.
> 
> As of right now, our Twitch account has 1,104 followers


that is way more than i was expecting this early on.


----------



## jlpurvis

it's been well over a month now since admin logged in, and nearly two months since the thread has been updated or winners getting their prizes. Is there any update?


----------



## agrims

Following! goodness, it is nice to be in the military!









Edited: Because where I am at, nothing ever happens!


----------



## Jimbags

wow admin hasnt been on since the 16th of April... wonder whats goin on? a heap of editors over at the folders forums have disappeared too?


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> wow admin hasnt been on since the 16th of April... wonder whats goin on? a heap of editors over at the folders forums have disappeared too?


He's a very busy man. He's always watching, so don't be worried


----------



## UndeadGhost

Followed







Hope there's more HotS contents coming up


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> He's a very busy man. He's always watching, so don't be worried


no offense, but if he's got time to watch, he's got time to login and dole out prizes. No one has even received prizes yet.


----------



## Strider_2001

Apple is a busy company but they seem to get me my things in a timely fashion....pretty lame to offer something to people and not follow through....maybe admin didn't have the 35 Rep required to give things out....


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider_2001*
> 
> Apple is a busy company but they seem to get me my things in a timely fashion....pretty lame to offer something to people and not follow through....maybe admin didn't have the 35 Rep required to give things out....


It's only 10 rep for freebies









In all seriousness Admin will get around to it when he can.


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Overclock.net is getting prepared to start streaming on Twitch.tv on a regular basis. Over the coming months you will see the following on our Twitch.tv channel:
> 
> 1) Professional casters covering OCN tournaments and rec events
> 2) OCN members casting their games
> 3) Overclock.net live benchmarking and LAN events
> 4) Learn from the pros. Sessions with pro gamers to help you get better at your favorite games.
> 
> So what's the contest?
> 
> We need you to follow us on Twitch.tv!
> 
> *Our account: http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv/*
> 
> Step 1 - Follow us on Twitch.tv
> Step 2 - Post in this thread
> Step 3 - Watch our followers hit the milestones bellow for your chance to win the prizes!
> 
> *Followers*
> Random = We will give away Steam games at random to followers
> 
> 100 = 5 Steam Games
> 250 = 10 Steam Games
> 500 = 15 Steam Games
> 750 = 20 Steam Games
> 1,000 = 25 Steam Games
> 
> For instance, once we hit 500 followers, we will give away steam games to 15 random followers. Once we hit 750, we will give out another 20 games!
> 
> Please bump this thread and help get our followers up there!
> 
> WINNERS SO FAR!!!
> 
> If you are listed below, please PM me with the title "*TWITCH FOLLOWER CONTEST WINNER - 100*", include your email address and the game you would like off of Steam.
> 
> allianz
> 
> phre0n
> 
> burksdb
> 
> Diablo85
> 
> Nw0rb
> 
> If you are listed below, please PM me with the title "*TWITCH FOLLOWER CONTEST WINNER - 250*", include your email address and the game you would like off of Steam ($50 or less).
> 
> Jaukain
> 
> xplode-bg
> 
> Diablo85
> 
> DarkX9109
> 
> zer0d3gree
> 
> chaosmarine32
> 
> jlpurvis
> 
> MorbidBlu
> 
> Tator Tot
> 
> Fisher900
> 
> For those interested in Steaming for us please visit : http://www.overclock.net/t/1375619/overclock-net-streamers-wanted-apply-here


I am Dropinbodys24_7


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Good news! Managed to get a reply out of Admin over on the OCN Twitch page and he said he is going to get Enterprise to pick the winners asap!

Proof:


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Good news! Managed to get a reply out of Admin over on the OCN Twitch page and he said he is going to get Enterprise to pick the winners asap!
> 
> Proof:


picking the winners isn't any good if they won't dole out the prizes to those they picked out


----------



## damnwebsite

Followed - AnotherJangler


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> picking the winners isn't any good if they won't dole out the prizes to those they picked out


Better than no response imo.


----------



## Aparition

When do the streams happen? Every time I go and look they are not online. Is it because we don't have many streamers yet?


----------



## jlpurvis

they have scheduled streams. if you have your subscriptions on twitch set correctly, you should receive email notifications when there is a OCN event going on at twitch.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

New Winners Announced.

Quote:


> If you are listed below, please PM me with the title "*TWITCH FOLLOWER CONTEST WINNER - 500*", include your email address and the game you would like off of Steam ($50 or less).
> 
> ---------
> 
> amunrah
> 
> atham
> 
> stormx2
> 
> laur3nTyu
> 
> KaRLiTos
> 
> apav
> 
> frogger4
> 
> nitrousoxide10
> 
> Scout Lukas
> 
> M1ah
> 
> Narwhal_Revenge
> 
> Nemesis 158
> 
> Killermod1
> 
> leafonthewind
> 
> Dhirrac+
> 
> ---------
> 
> If you are listed below, please PM me with the title "*TWITCH FOLLOWER CONTEST WINNER - 750*", include your email address and the game you would like off of Steam ($50 or less)
> 
> --------
> 
> Nw0rb
> 
> The_Chemist21
> 
> shadman
> 
> Vocality
> 
> Tator Tot
> 
> Dropdeadshadow
> 
> .:Hybrid:.
> 
> EpicAMDgamer
> 
> CasualObserver
> 
> rctrucker
> 
> agent_551
> 
> EdenSB
> 
> Strider_2001
> 
> NightHawk360
> 
> dranas
> 
> Midgethulk
> 
> That Guy
> 
> DigitalWind
> 
> SSDdrivei7
> 
> iSin
> 
> ---------
> 
> If you are listed below, please PM me with the title "*TWITCH FOLLOWER CONTEST WINNER - 1000*", include your email address and the game you would like off of Steam ($50 or less)
> 
> ---------
> 
> brown bird
> 
> teh3lit383
> 
> Thynsiia
> 
> SoloCamo
> 
> CallAMedic4u
> 
> Delirious84
> 
> Strider_2001
> 
> Crack_Fox
> 
> Chaosmarine32
> 
> accskyman
> 
> xXSebasXx
> 
> Krusher33
> 
> PerplexD
> 
> PimpSkyline
> 
> Sugarhell
> 
> burksdb
> 
> IXcrispyXI
> 
> lordhinton
> 
> ONE 2 NV
> 
> Lshuman
> 
> Fisher900
> 
> mylilpony
> 
> jlpurvis
> 
> simsas18
> 
> Starships
> 
> Ramzinho


----------

Please see OP on how to claim your prize


----------



## Phillychuck

Always nice when the crybabies win something!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

:O

I won in the 750 followers one!!

Thank you very much guys this is awesome!!! Now to see what game I'd like...


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> New Winners Announced.
> 
> Please see OP on how to claim your prize


thanks. the OP states to PM admin, who hasn't been on in two months. still want to proceed with that enterprise?


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Anyone have some good recommendations for a game I could get?

I was thinking MW3 (I already have BO1 and MW2 and BO2 is too expensive), or maybe DiRT3 (have and love DiRT2 and gonna install DiRT Showdown which I won recently in the Freebies), maybe even Metro Last Light (but i sort of dont like that game considering no multi player, pay $50 for a few hours of gameplay then you might as well uninstall it).


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Anyone have some good recommendations for a game I could get?
> 
> I was thinking MW3 (I already have BO1 and MW2 and BO2 is too expensive), or maybe DiRT3 (have and love DiRT2 and gonna install DiRT Showdown which I won recently in the Freebies), maybe even Metro Last Light (but i sort of dont like that game considering no multi player, pay $50 for a few hours of gameplay then you might as well uninstall it).


Last Light is due with some additional content. Rumored to have a multiplayer component. May want to wait and keep an eye on it.
Excellent game though.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> New Winners Announced.
> 
> Please see OP on how to claim your prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. the OP states to PM admin, who hasn't been on in two months. still want to proceed with that enterprise?
Click to expand...

Yes please PM Admin, trust me he is around


----------



## brown bird

So glad to be part of this community!
I think I'll finally get Skyrim!
Thanks OCN!


----------



## PerplexD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Anyone have some good recommendations for a game I could get?
> 
> I was thinking MW3 (I already have BO1 and MW2 and BO2 is too expensive), or maybe DiRT3 (have and love DiRT2 and gonna install DiRT Showdown which I won recently in the Freebies), maybe even Metro Last Light (but i sort of dont like that game considering no multi player, pay $50 for a few hours of gameplay then you might as well uninstall it).


I'm having same dilemma between last light, RE 6 , Bioshock or skyrim. first world problems


----------



## Jimbags

no win again.lol and tator tot wins twice. damn it im gonna go sook in a corner


----------



## Sin100

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Selquist979

Congratz all!


----------



## GekzOverlord

Grats All


----------



## FCSElite

Congragulation to all winners


----------



## Strider_2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Yes please PM Admin, trust me he is around


Are you admin in disguise??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerplexD*
> 
> I'm having same dilemma between last light, RE 6 , Bioshock or skyrim. first world problems


Well Bioshock is still 59.99 so you can throw that one out since it says 50 and under.....


----------



## simsas18

Wow!
I actually won.








Thank you all for a great forum and contest!


----------



## SSDdrivei7

Resident Evil Revelations

COOL!







And, 'Thanks for the game!'









-SSDdrivei7


----------



## EdenSB

Incredibly surprised that I won. I'll be looking through my wishlist now and PM'ing when I decide. I've not actually considered the more expensive games much, since I've not been able to afford them. I've mostly been looking at the <$15 games.

The things I'm currently looking at are;

Resident Evil Revelations / Biohazard Revelations UE

DMC (but I haven't finished Devil May Cry 4 yet)

Remember Me (pre-purchase)

Deadpool (pre-purchase)

GRID 2


----------



## KipH

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Ramzinho

Wooooooot. Last name in the Whole Winners List. Talk about CLOSE ENOUGH.. and i've two special congrats to very very Special Members.
1- Karlitos. YOU MAN ROCK
2- Tator TOT: your presence in OCN is amazing. and you deserve it man.


----------



## spazt1c

followed


----------



## Dhirrac+

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## ClamBumped

you know it! seen me banter around!


----------



## AtomTM

This still legit?


----------



## leafonthewind

Not trying to be rude, just wondering if anyone has received their game yet.










BTW thanks for doing this first time I won something like this.









edit: just got my game! thanks again for doing this you guys rock


----------



## Ramzinho

i did... Admin is awesome


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Got my game now. Thanks so much!


----------



## SSDdrivei7

Got it! Thanks again!











Yeeesss, proof positive that the community rocks!









ENTERPRISE:


----------



## Dhirrac+

Got my game







Thanks a lot!


----------



## mylilpony

Hmm...should I wait for steam summer sale for things to drop below 50? YAY!!!!!!!!

OCN is the only place where I ever win things.


----------



## jlpurvis

I got my games. Thanks


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> I got my games. Thanks


Dang you won twice.. give me your luck.


----------



## Strider_2001

I wont twice also...but only received 1 of my games....Not a huge deal considering that I need to beat the first one before I worry about the 2nd...lol


----------



## Ramzinho

did you message once?
you should message for each draw i believe


----------



## burksdb

I messaged both times on mine. Still haven't received anything, but looks likes others are starting to get theirs hopefully i will see mine soon.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> I messaged both times on mine. Still haven't received anything, but looks likes others are starting to get theirs hopefully i will see mine soon.


you will


----------



## GoldenTree

Seems legit







Have fun with your games guys


----------



## EdenSB

Has anyone got any game suggestions?

I was going to ask for Resident Evil Revelations, but I didn't really like the demo. Then I was going to ask for Remember Me, but the reviews seem fairly mediocre. Unfortunately Bioshock Infinite is still out of range (can't complain about that - just saying that it's not a valid suggestion here).

I'm a fan of co-op and/or multiplayer games in particular, but like most game genres.


----------



## Strider_2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> did you message once?
> you should message for each draw i believe


Yea I messaged 2 different threads.....I PM'd again...might have been an oversight...not a huge issue


----------



## mylilpony

If only Stick of Truth was out already! Or bioshock below 50. Still waiting it out. If not might settle on Arma 3 since Company of heroes is also above 50. WHERE IS THE STEAM SALE!


----------



## Strider_2001

July brotha....Summer doesnt even start for another 15 or so days....


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> If only Stick of Truth was out already! Or bioshock below 50. Still waiting it out. If not might settle on Arma 3 since Company of heroes is also above 50. WHERE IS THE STEAM SALE!


Bioshock Infinite and Company of Heroes 2 are both too expensive but seem like great games. I've made my choice though;

Saints Row IV is listed (as a preorder)! PM'ed my request to admin just now.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/206420/?snr=1_7_15__13


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> WHERE IS THE STEAM SALE!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider_2001*
> 
> July brotha....Summer doesnt even start for another 15 or so days....


I just came back to the thread to check on the status of this and wondered why there were no recent games received posts - maybe this is why.







The game I requested was a preorder anyway, so I'm not in a huge rush.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenSB*
> 
> I just came back to the thread to check on the status of this and wondered why there were no recent games received posts - maybe this is why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game I requested was a preorder anyway, so I'm not in a huge rush.


no clue as the games i have selected are under 50 and i'm still waiting on my first win


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> no clue as the games i have selected are under 50 and i'm still waiting on my first win


Same. Maybe Admin is waiting till the Steam sale to save money on the games chosen? Or he's just busy.


----------



## SSDdrivei7

Wow, no new receivers here for a few days now,







steaming out or are you just not posting?


----------



## Polska

Nice, followed for funsies.


----------



## Lhykan

Followed!








My user name is Lhykan.


----------



## SSDdrivei7

Welcome to overclock.net, Lhykan!







I received 'Resident Evil: Revelations--Not Bad!







Wishing you luck!


----------



## royo

Followed as royopvp


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Any updates as to when some of us will get our games? (I'm in the 750 follower winners group)


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Any updates as to when some of us will get our games? (I'm in the 750 follower winners group)


I'm also curious, as I've also won and PM'ed quite a while back. Hopefully they'll be bought over the duration of the summer sale.


----------



## EdenSB

Any updates on this?

Getting a little worried. I requested a preorder. It's been a month and a half since winning and that game comes out in another month and a half.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenSB*
> 
> Any updates on this?
> 
> Getting a little worried. I requested a preorder. It's been a month and a half since winning and that game comes out in another month and a half.


I still didn't get my game...


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I still didn't get my game...


it seems that apart from the few that got theirs over a month ago no one else has gotten anything. I'm still waiting on my game from the very 1st drawling and again in another.. still nothing.

at this point it's not something i would bank on and if you want a game you have already asked for then just buy it and then send a message saying you want to change your choice


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> if you want a game you have already asked for then just buy it and then send a message saying you want to change your choice


Unfortunately that only works for those of us who can afford it. A $50 game is in the incredibly rare treat category for me and probably some others.

I guess it's just a case of waiting some more then.


----------



## BritishBob

Just ask him for the money via paypal.


----------



## Diablo85

patiently waiting here as well.


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Just ask him for the money via paypal.


I'd be happy enough with that (same e-mail as in the PM about the contest if Admin is watching), but I would've thought it'd be the same ease either way for a game or Paypal. It seems difficult to get in contact anyway, since there hasn't been any official word in a while. I'll PM again and ask if he's willing to post an update.

If he does do Paypal, it's more expensive in my region, but after the 10% discount for having SR3 it's only a few dollars more expensive than $50, so it'd be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo85*
> 
> patiently waiting here as well.


I'll be patient until it turns August. After that I'll be patiently worrying about the pre-purchase DLC.


----------



## SSDdrivei7

Okay. . . . Here we are, well into August, is anything happening here? Or has this petered out?


----------



## Diablo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSDdrivei7*
> 
> Okay. . . . Here we are, well into August, is anything happening here? Or has this petered out?


who knows. i'm still waiting to hear anything at all.


----------



## Fisher900

I've heard that a few people got there games. Do we have a definite list? I have won twice and heard nothing so far.


----------



## EdenSB

Nothing on my end. I PM'ed admin ages back, but he's not been online in a bit under 4 weeks.


----------



## burksdb

same nothing here. Would be nice if there was some word on what was going on. I mean if they still plan on giving them out great, but if they dont at least post and let everyone know.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey all.

It has come to my attention that these prizes have not yet gone out. I will be speaking to Admin and hopefully get these prizes out to you ASAP !

Many thanks and apologies for the delays.


----------



## Diablo85

any updates?


----------



## QuadDamage

I live stream and talk pcs

You guys should check me out at

www.twitch.tv/gotembro


----------



## Vocality

Just curious, has anyone from the 750 and previous received their games lately?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vocality*
> 
> Just curious, has anyone from the 750 and previous received their games lately?


Looks like a few people at random received the games they have requested. Im in the 100 and 1000 list and have not gotten anything.

at this point i'm sure most have given up on trying. If they get the games requested great if not w/e

Would be nice if they at least stated that they were planning on still honoring the giveaway or just tell us that their not going to.

which reminds me i need to send another message tp update my choices since i bought one of the games i was waiting for.


----------



## dranas

I'm still waiting, an update would be nice, being in the dark isn't all the nice of place to be lol


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> I'm still waiting, an update would be nice, being in the dark isn't all the nice of place to be lol


^


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> It has come to my attention that these prizes have not yet gone out. I will be speaking to Admin and hopefully get these prizes out to you ASAP !
> 
> Many thanks and apologies for the delays.


Thank you!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys,

Looking into this now. There has been a delay due to us switching some of the business assets over to a new Corporate name, this then means all financial information changes and has taken a while. We have only literally just gotten most of it completed. We will now look into this again now we are able to, unfortunately this delay was unavoidable.

Many thanks again for your patience.

Regards,

ENTERPRISE


----------



## dranas

Thanks for the update sir!


----------



## Thunderclap

Good to know, thanks for the update!


----------



## mylilpony

woohoo! Thanks enterprise. My game selection might have changed though should i just spam someone =)


----------



## EdenSB

Thanks for the update.

I've changed my game selection (again) and PM'ed Admin. I requested Batman Origins preorder: http://store.steampowered.com/app/209000/?snr=1_7_15__13


----------



## Taubin

Followed! Name is Taubin. Thanks guys!


----------



## Tacoma

name is tacomacon on there









Its down.. to silent in my room atm x.x

edit - Its alive!


----------



## HiddenAKN

Followed


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hello all,

We are looking to hopefully get these games out to Winners who have not yet received their game, we are looking to do this in the very near future, perhaps even this coming weekend.

To make sure that the process goes as smoothly as possible and to enable us to get games out to you quicker please follow the below instructions.

PM Admin with the following PM format,

................................................................................................................................

*PM Title:*

Twitch Steam Game Winner

*PM Body: *

Full STEAM game name: *Insert FULL Game Name*

STEAM associated email address: *Insert Email*

..............................................................................................................................

All of the above MUST be correct and is required for us to be able to get the game of your choice to you.

Many Thanks,

ENTERPRISE


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> We are looking to hopefully get these games out to Winners who have not yet received their game, we are looking to do this in the very near future, perhaps even this coming weekend.
> 
> To make sure that the process goes as smoothly as possible and to enable us to get games out to you quicker please follow the below instructions.
> 
> PM Admin with the following PM format,
> 
> ................................................................................................................................
> 
> *PM Title:*
> 
> Twitch Steam Game Winner
> 
> *PM Body: *
> 
> Full STEAM game name: *Insert FULL Game Name*
> STEAM associated email address: *Insert Email*
> 
> ..............................................................................................................................
> 
> All of the above _MUST_ be correct and is required for us to be able to get the game of your choice to you.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> ENTERPRISE


Thanks, I sent for mine again.


----------



## beezweeky

Followed! Twitch name beezweez.


----------



## PsykotikDragon

Followed by Psykotik_Dragon now as well! =D


----------



## burksdb

anyone on receive anything?


----------



## Vocality

Nothing here yet.


----------



## Diablo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vocality*
> 
> Nothing here yet.


ditto.


----------



## Fisher900

Nothing yet sir!


----------



## dranas

Nothing yet.


----------



## sugarhell

Negative


----------



## EdenSB

Still nothing. Sent a PM to Enterprise asking for an update.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Just noticed i Won the 1,000, have sent mine to Admin, hope he can get us all taken care of


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Apologies for the delay. As OCN has recently gone through some changes we have had to make changes which affects the flow of finances which has lead to an unfortunate and unavoidable delay. I will take a look into this and get an update as to the despatch of these games.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Fisher900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Apologies for the delay. As OCN has recently gone through some changes we have had to make changes which affects the flow of finances which has lead to an unfortunate and unavoidable delay. I will take a look into this and get an update as to the despatch of these games.
> 
> Many Thanks.


Just keep up with the communication and we will be fine.


----------



## Ecstacy

I'm following you guys. I started following a while ago then I stumbled upon this.

My Twitch is Dopamine17.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Apologies for the delay. As OCN has recently gone through some changes we have had to make changes which affects the flow of finances which has lead to an unfortunate and unavoidable delay. I will take a look into this and get an update as to the despatch of these games.
> 
> Many Thanks.


Got any new update? I was wanting to play some civ 5 for awhile now.


----------



## writer21

Just saw this thread and followed as well. Looks cool since I watch Twitch on my nexus 7 sometimes.


----------



## sugarhell

Any update?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys sorry for the delay in getting these prizes out to you guys. Unfortunately we are still facing the issue detailed here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1444817/update-on-oc-net-prize-payments/0_50

As soon as we have everything in place we will get on to this for you guys !


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for the delay in getting these prizes out to you guys. Unfortunately we are still facing the issue detailed here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1444817/update-on-oc-net-prize-payments/0_50
> 
> As soon as we have everything in place we will get on to this for you guys !


i also totally forgot I had won a game through this ^.^


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Followed 5ent. Though twitch sucks for streaming for those who are 10 years behind in terms of internet


----------



## EdenSB

As there hasn't been an update in this thread, this is from the other thread;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> It arrived at the office today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payments will start flowing again early in new year (first week). I would send earlier but I am busy with family and travelling until then.


So it seems like prizes should start sending out then, I guess. Pity it'll miss the Steam sale though.

---

I'm actually not sure what game to request. I asked for Arkham Origins, but was lucky enough to win it elsewhere and PM'ed admin saying so. Then I was hoping for Total War Rome II while it's on sale so within the $50 limit, but seems like it'll be later.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Diablo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenSB*
> 
> As there hasn't been an update in this thread, this is from the other thread;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> It arrived at the office today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payments will start flowing again early in new year (first week). I would send earlier but I am busy with family and travelling until then.
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems like prizes should start sending out then, I guess. Pity it'll miss the Steam sale though.
> 
> ---
> 
> I'm actually not sure what game to request. I asked for Arkham Origins, but was lucky enough to win it elsewhere and PM'ed admin saying so. Then I was hoping for Total War Rome II while it's on sale so within the $50 limit, but seems like it'll be later.
> 
> Any suggestions?
Click to expand...

I'm kind of in the same boat. I asked for wolf among us, but i bought it recently over this steam sale because ive really been wanting to play it. I sent a couple of suggestions in PM's to admin (i'm listed twice, can i win twice?) in the original PM's but im not sure if admin will go back and look that far or if i should just send a new list.


----------



## Vocality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo85*
> 
> I'm kind of in the same boat. I asked for wolf among us, but i bought it recently over this steam sale because ive really been wanting to play it. I sent a couple of suggestions in PM's to admin (i'm listed twice, can i win twice?) in the original PM's but im not sure if admin will go back and look that far or if i should just send a new list.


Any time I've changed the game I've wanted, I've sent a new PM with "Update" after the rest of the title. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Laur3nTyu

I've lost hope..PM'd 4 times.. nada ..


----------



## Sanspeur

Followed on twitch. Good luck with subscribers.


----------



## EdenSB

I've PM'ed with an update changing my request to Thief. It's looking pretty good.


----------



## ThreeT3n

following. Assuming this is over though?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThreeT3n*
> 
> following. Assuming this is over though?


Yes, it ended at 1000 followers on the channel (currently above 2700)


----------



## StormX2

@admin you able to add to stream wallet or something? the way the games change in pricing, it would be impossible to time it


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I'm hoping we can change our choice of game. Mine was Civ V and it's been months. It went on sale during Holiday sale for just $12.50 and I went and got it.

I think it would have been easier just to send $50 to everyone's steam account if that's possible?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I'm hoping we can change our choice of game. Mine was Civ V and it's been months. It went on sale during Holiday sale for just $12.50 and I went and got it.
> 
> I think it would have been easier just to send $50 to everyone's steam account if that's possible?


I concur, that would be best!


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I concur, that would be best!


I agree too, in that a $50 Steam code (or even better - $50 Paypal) would be what I'd prefer, since the contest was ages ago and many people have likely forgotten to update their game or even recently gotten all the games they wanted during the winter sale.

That said, I imagine it'd work out as more expensive for OC.net, as it'd cost $50 per winner, instead of whatever game it was *up to* $50 worth.


----------



## unph4zed

Have you guys thought about creating an OCN team on Twitch? I stream casually with about 4500 followers and I get a lot of followers just because I'm a hardware enthusiast. I know my viewers would definitely be interested in a list of like-minded streamers. It's annoying to sort through all the PS4/Xbox/low quality streams. It would definitely help new streamers with killer setups around here get their stream off the ground as well.


----------



## dranas

Any updates? It's been over a month since we have heard anything.


----------



## Diablo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> Any updates? It's been over a month since we have heard anything.


i've given up hope. and i've already bought one of the games that was on my list.


----------



## Vocality

http://www.overclock.net/t/1444817/update-on-oc-net-prize-payments

Have a little patience, guys. Admin got ill and that's delayed things a little longer.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*! UPDATE !*

Hey guys,

I have an update, our good friend Admin is on his way to getting better and will start to issue prizes again very soon. However we do understand that obviously your STEAM game interests may now have changed since your first claim.

So in fairness to our winning members, for those who have not yet received their STEAM game, please PM Admin your latest Game request as per the instructions in the FIRST POST and we will get your newly selected game out to you









Many Thanks to all for your continued patience during our transition and during Admins illness.

Regards,
ENTERPRISE


----------



## dranas

Thanks for the update, I had no idea Admin was sick.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> Thanks for the update, I had no idea Admin was sick.


He was indeed and it was just unfortunate timing, but he is on the mend which is great news


----------



## EdenSB

Good to know that admin is on the mend.

As it seems PM's haven't been sent out, I'm trying to send some now to let them know there's an update as I'm guessing a lot of these people have abandoned hope and stopped watching the thread since it's been over half a year. It'd be a shame if a lot of the people who won never received their prize because of it.

It's failed sending for these users though;

Nemesis 158
agent_551
NightHawk3;

Edit:

Sent to all users on the list (9 batches of PMs to 8 users), except for the ones who it failed for.

Edit 2:

I tracked down these users;

Nemesis158;
agent__551,
NightHawK360

I guess it's just a mistake in the posted list on the first post of this thread. I'm not 100% sure it's the same users, particularly in the case of NightHawk360 though. He entered, but it seems like there are quite a few NightHawks on this forum.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenSB*
> 
> Good to know that admin is on the mend.
> 
> As it seems PM's haven't been sent out, I'm trying to send some now to let them know there's an update as I'm guessing a lot of these people have abandoned hope and stopped watching the thread since it's been over half a year. It'd be a shame if a lot of the people who won never received their prize because of it.
> 
> It's failed sending for these users though;
> 
> Nemesis 158
> agent_551
> NightHawk3;
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Sent to all users on the list (9 batches of PMs to 8 users), except for the ones who it failed for.
> 
> Edit 2:
> 
> I tracked down these users;
> 
> Nemesis158;
> agent__551,
> NightHawK360
> 
> I guess it's just a mistake in the posted list on the first post of this thread. I'm not 100% sure it's the same users, particularly in the case of NightHawk360 though. He entered, but it seems like there are quite a few NightHawks on this forum.


I appreciate the PM, thank you.

Hopefully this we be sorted soon.


----------



## Nemesis158

Thanks for the PM Eden







I had completely forgotten about this.


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Thanks for the PM Eden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had completely forgotten about this.


You're welcome! I'm glad that it helped.


----------



## Midgethulk

I won something! Thanks OCN!


----------



## lordhinton

Thanks for the pm


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> Thanks for the pm


You're welcome. From a few of the replies I've gotten to my PM/comments here, it seems like several people had forgotten about it.

Now the question is what game to choose. Thief is looking good, but I've heard the requirements may be higher than I expected, so I'll look into that more. Most of my wishlist stuff is $60 or pretty cheap, so kind of a waste to use a $50 limit prize on (or on Origin).


----------



## lordhinton

it would be easier to have $50 put into my pay pal because im terrible with picking games























but if theres no choice, then its definitly asseto corsa









http://store.steampowered.com/app/244210


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I'm having a hard time choosing myself as well.


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> it would be easier to have $50 put into my pay pal because im terrible with picking games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if theres no choice, then its definitly asseto corsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/244210


I don't think there's a choice. A $50 Steam credit was suggested as an easier alternative to people resubmitting their game choices, but failed.

$50 Paypal - I'd probably either get Battlefield 4 (near the top of my wishlist at the moment, but Origin only), save it hoping that GTA V for PC is confirmed or buy a few smaller games as they go on sale (Risk of Rain and the like).


----------



## The_chemist21

Thanks for update EdenSB


----------



## phre0n

EdenSB- thanks for the update this morning, i totally forgot about this, so i sent my PM to Admin

Thank you very much!


----------



## NightHawK360

Thanks for the pm! You really brightened up my day!


----------



## Nw0rb

Wow so forgot about this ty for the reminder seems I won twice


----------



## phre0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Wow so forgot about this ty for the reminder seems I won twice


haha awesome.

I sent my pm, just waiting for a response


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Wow so forgot about this ty for the reminder seems I won twice


You're welcome about the reminder and lucky!


----------



## DropDeadShadow

I sent a PM to admin


----------



## CallAMedic4U

I am following you on Twitch as of now, thanks


----------



## CallAMedic4U

PM sent


----------



## CallAMedic4U

Has anyone received their free game that won? I got a message Jan 22 that I had won and did everything that it said I needed to do and I still havnt heard a thing or recieved the game I requested.


----------



## Vocality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallAMedic4U*
> 
> Has anyone received their free game that won? I got a message Jan 22 that I had won and did everything that it said I needed to do and I still havnt heard a thing or recieved the game I requested.


Admin was sick for a bit, it looks like they're working on getting prizes out for a number of contests. Just gotta give it a little more time!


----------



## Caldeio

followed. nice work!


----------



## Ausylon

Followed.


----------



## CallAMedic4U

OK didnt know, Hope your feeling better Admin.


----------



## PimpSkyline

TC Prizes are rolling in, hope Admin get's the TWITCH prizes next. Glad to see the Admin is feeling better. Thank You


----------



## boniek1983

Followed!

Thanks and good luck


----------



## CallAMedic4U

I cant wait for the TWITCH prizes to start rolling in, ive been waiting for a few now but its worth it as long as Admin is feeling better


----------



## DigitalWind

Thanks for having this Contest!


----------



## StormX2

im kind of sad that Admin wrote me down as stormx2

its StormX2 brobot


----------



## DropDeadShadow

Just got my game, thanks Admin/OCN! Cheers!


----------



## Diablo85

Just got my games, thank you OCN!


----------



## Fisher900

Just got both my games. You guys delivered! Thanks!


----------



## admin

Sorry that took so long  Worst succession of issues ever (in terms of prizing).


----------



## shadman

Got mine 40 minutes ago. Thank you again admin! Hope you're doing well.


----------



## DropDeadShadow

Still worth the wait, everything is going good it seems. Great job regardless, hopefully your doing better admin.


----------



## Diablo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Sorry that took so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst succession of issues ever (in terms of prizing).


All good, Admin. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## admin

Feeling much better now thanks  Thankfully, I have not been that ill in the past.


----------



## NightHawK360

Thanks! Just received it.


----------



## dranas

Glad you are doing better Admin, thanks a ton ^_^


----------



## PimpSkyline

Glad your better, got it thanks! Hopefully it won't take 2 STEAM Sales to get things sorted out in the future. lol


----------



## TyH97

Followed


----------



## lordhinton

Thanks admin got mine this morning, now just need a new itx mobo to play it!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Feeling much better now thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I have not been that ill in the past.


You be getting old you are.


----------



## Nw0rb

Glad ya feeling better. Thanks a lot got games last night.


----------



## The_chemist21

Good to hear you are feeling better admin.


----------



## StrongForce

Followed, sounds fun =).


----------



## SeventhSanctum

Followed,

BlazedBlue.

Really generous of you guys tho to give away games.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

still waiting on my game unfortunately


----------



## Strider_2001

Yeah same here...I won 2 games...I got one along time ago back when I was suppose to, however have not got my second one yet...


----------



## iSin

Haven't gotten first


----------



## DropDeadShadow

You'll get them, just be patient. Plus I mean free games for a little wait? Pretty fair in my option, if you look at it that way.


----------



## iSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DropDeadShadow*
> 
> You'll get them, just be patient. Plus I mean free games for a little wait? Pretty fair in my option, if you look at it that way.


I think we are being patient I feel like we're just letting him know, I have no problems waiting


----------



## DropDeadShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSin*
> 
> I think we are being patient I feel like we're just letting him know, I have no problems waiting


I'm more less stating it, not really pointing it at anyone.


----------



## iSin

Also Akron, Ohio you are not far.


----------



## DropDeadShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSin*
> 
> Also Akron, Ohio you are not far.


Oh?


----------



## bambino167

Following cant say no to free games


----------



## Strider_2001

We have all been waiting for about a year for these games....I think we have all been pretty patient.


----------



## DropDeadShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider_2001*
> 
> We have all been waiting for about a year for these games....I think we have all been pretty patient.


I don't remember it being a year...Still it will happen.


----------



## The_chemist21




----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Followed









username Ultra_m_a_n


----------



## Krusher33

@ENTERPRISE @admin

Any update? Thought for sure you'd take advantage of the sale the game I requested the last time was on.


----------



## r104_for

followed


----------



## blkhwk20k

following! never knew about this until now...


----------



## DiaSin

Following. Twitch username DiaSin562


----------



## wanako

Following!

Twitch username: Wanakoworks


----------



## iSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> @ENTERPRISE @admin
> 
> Any update? Thought for sure you'd take advantage of the sale the game I requested the last time was on.


I'd like to know too


----------



## royalkilla408

Following too!

Twitch.tv name: Luigi408

Thanks!


----------



## PrillZilla

Followed!


----------



## 161029

followed! Twitch name is Hybridcore


----------



## sasuke256

followed : sasuke256


----------



## saipan

followed...um when i stream on my channel i can find the game title in the main game menu...how are people suppose to find me? i emailed twitch..no reply..game is cliffs of dover. looking forward to seeing some neat stuff on the oc channel.


----------



## ChromeD2

Followed, username on Twitch: DywasTwitch


----------



## Frost

Followed

frostexile


----------



## bubbleawsome

Following. Bubbleawsome there too.


----------



## xlastshotx

Remnant88888888 is live rite now on twitch Ln2 Overclocking!


----------



## jattz

Followed!


----------



## oasis789

Followed. Twitch: anonynamja


----------



## VSG

Is this still going on? I am following either way as VSG28.


----------



## saipan

yeah they had an OC vid last week. saipan1


----------



## Frost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frost*
> 
> Followed
> 
> frostexile


I edited my original post, I put the wrong username for twitch.


----------



## kyfire

Following....
Twitch username....kyfire1


----------



## Nomad692000

Followed along time ago Nomad692000


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Followed, Twitch name - NoNameInc


----------



## micahking

im following, twitch name:micahking


----------



## iSin

R.I.P Winners who never received.







, Continued to watch though great streams as usual.


----------



## DigitalWind

lol don't think we ever will receive


----------



## The_chemist21

Steam Sale starts tomorrow.


----------



## rgrwng

following . Twitch account


----------



## iSin

Anyone received yet?


----------



## The_chemist21

Steam Sale has started.


----------



## UZ7

Following~

-specialist7


----------



## SSDdrivei7

Has anyone finally finished receiving their games, or is this just looping. . . ? Just curious, as this thread seems to be getting, 'Beyond Aged. . . .'


----------



## Vocality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSDdrivei7*
> 
> Has anyone finally finished receiving their games, or is this just looping. . . ? Just curious, as this thread seems to be getting, 'Beyond Aged. . . .'


I had my game for about a night, then for whatever reason it got sent back and I haven't heard from Admin since.


----------



## DigitalWind

Still nothing


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I will be getting an update from Admin upon his return which will be around mid next week.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## PerplexD

Yeah I've still been waiting a while for this lol. Kinda forgot.

So what do we do now to get our stuff


----------



## iSin

Finally an update thank you @ENTERPRISE


----------



## mylilpony

Still haven't gotten my game =/


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Still haven't gotten my game =/


Could be worse, I still never got the ducky keyboard I won, gave up in the end due to the shipping (horrible usps), customs, or whatever problems that I could never figure out as to why it could never get delivered to me.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Still haven't gotten my game =/
> 
> 
> 
> Could be worse, I still never got the ducky keyboard I won, gave up in the end due to the shipping (horrible usps), customs, or whatever problems that I could never figure out as to why it could never get delivered to me.
Click to expand...

Ouch


----------



## Strider_2001

still only received one of the two games I was suppose to get....but most place take 4-6 years for delivery...The way I see it...Its been about a year and a half...so got a couple more years of waiting...


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider_2001*
> 
> still only received one of the two games I was suppose to get....but most place take 4-6 years for delivery...The way I see it...Its been about a year and a half...so got a couple more years of waiting...


least you got one i am 0 for 2 and have been in contact multiple times to no avail


----------



## SSDdrivei7

Bummer. . .


----------



## agent__551

any updates?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agent__551*
> 
> any updates?


I think OCN has forgot about us.

I summon @ENTERPRISE


----------



## iSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agent__551*
> 
> any updates?


I don't think there's any updates, I haven't received anything. I'm sure there's a good explanation for it. Be patient guys


----------



## mylilpony

the game i wanted is on sale today too D=


----------



## apav

Admin hasn't been on in a while so I guess we have to wait!


----------



## iSin

I'd assume no one are getting their games for a while


----------



## burksdb

Havent Heard anything for a few months now


----------



## DigitalWind

It is time to forget about this. Things happen and its been a awhile.


----------



## StormX2

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy i completely forgot about this

@ENTERPRISE

obviously whatever I asked for originally was like a year ago so do I just send a new request? lol


----------



## ENTERPRISE

For those who we did not get a game too Please pm me with your game choice and I will get it over to you. I was under the impression that these had been sorted.

My apologies.


----------



## VSG

So the winners were notified? I was still under the impression that nothing was done.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So the winners were notified? I was still under the impression that nothing was done.


I'm not sure if anything has been done for months now.


----------



## The_chemist21

Can we wait and pick the game during the winter steam sale?


----------



## StormX2

Anyone have any game recommendations? anything particularly interesting lately?

I was looking at StarForge, but seems buggy


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Please be aware that I will be closing game submissions at the end of this year. So please be sure to get in your requests by the 1st January 2015.*


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> *Please be aware that I will be closing game submissions at the end of this year. So please be sure to get in your requests by the 1st January 2015.*


Guess I will figure it out this weekend lol


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Sooner the better


----------



## StormX2

@ENTERPRISE

how do you want to do this?

found at least one thing I want =)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/249380/


----------



## ENTERPRISE

How do I want to do what ?


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> How do I want to do what ?


He wanted to find out how to get the game he picked ( the link included in his post ).


----------



## StormX2

i sent him a message based on the First Post

couldn't find anything totaling $50 that i wanted,


----------



## DigitalWind

FYI

How to claim your Prize

To make sure that the process goes as smoothly as possible and to enable us to get games out to you quicker please follow the below instructions.

PM Admin with the following PM format,

................................................................................................................................

PM Title:

Twitch Steam Game Winner

PM Body:

Full STEAM game name: *Insert FULL Game Name*

STEAM associated email address: *Insert Email*


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yes please follow OP for directions, but I have received your request


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Yes please follow OP for directions, but I have received your request


Pm sent about my game.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Competion Entries Completed. No more claims will be accepted.

Thanks,
E


----------

